# Rosemary & Garlic Marinade



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

While reading some msg on the hunting newgroup someone posted a recipe for a Rosemary and Garlic Sauce for pork. We tried the basic sauce recipe except we did not turn it into a sauce.

Just used the first 6 ingredients and then used it as a marinade over some inexpensive pork steaks left over from a sausage making episode. We will try some of the leftover marinade on some boneless chicken breasts this afternoon.
The Original Recipe:


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Leave out the whipping cream and add some fresh grated ginger. Maybe just a splash of some good soy sauce. Kikkoman is all we use. 

My wife uses Dijon Mustard in a lot of stir fries.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Ah, wish I had thought of that this morning. They just got in some fresh ginger root at Randazzo's on Gratiot. Big bin full and I decided not to buy any.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

We also talked about using garlic infused olive oil instead of plain Olive Oil.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

While you're back a Randazzo's for the ginger, pick up some Kikkoman Teryaki sauce. Then go find an Asian market somewhere and ask them what goes good with pork. Also while at the asian store pick up some Bulldog Sauce. They'll know what it is.

I cheat, Alex. My wife is Japanese. I don't spend much time in the kitchen. 

Nothing like being married to an Asian control-freak for 34 years!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

MiketheElder said:


> Nothing like being married to an Asian control-freak for 34 years!


Well if she is in control of the kitchen and you are happy with it then you have got it made .

We buy the Teryaki sauce by the gallon down at Rafal's Spice in the Eastern Market.


----------

